# Oakley made in vietnam - fake?



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

dont know about oakley but my legit burton ak and volcom goretex gear are made in vietnam.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I believe all Oakley products are made in the USA....but after reviewing the image, they look pretty legit.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

With some exceptions, nothing is made primary in the US anymore.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

ekb18c said:


> With some exceptions, nothing is made primary in the US anymore.


Pretty sure my Oakley pants are made in Vietnam along with a lot of my other Oakley gear. That said, I'm too lazy to look..


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

phillyphan said:


> I believe all Oakley products are *hand-*made in the USA....but after reviewing the image, they look pretty legit.


FTFY.

BTW good sarcasm.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

If it were a fake, wouldn't it say 'Made In USA' instead of honestly admitting its made somewhere else? Think about it for a second. It's legit.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> With some exceptions, nothing is made primary in the US anymore.


But but but...Never Summer! >


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks legit to me. My jacket is made in Bangladesh.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

*what site did you bought them from?*

even if they are all "legit", i noticed there are differences in quality and sizing for outwear that is made for US market and Europe, so after wearing some stuff bought from US, the things i find here even at official sales rep from bigger stores it's low quality aaaand expensive. Maybe with high-end stuff is a little different, but the rest...


----------



## Petrichor (Oct 5, 2017)

For a definitive answer just email Oakley.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for this thread I was already having a good day anyway


----------

